# How much is that birdie in the window?



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry not for sale Their mine!!!!

Aero decided to check out the view from my window( my view happens to be the underneath of my deck) and Cupid of course wanted to follow her and since he cant fly I was his transportation so I thought Id get some pics of them in the natural light of my window. plus I have a few randoms for the end. Pic heavy, I always take way too many pics!


My girlie girl, beautiful as always








and my handsome man








His lovely tail


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aeros fav place to land?....on my head of course








Bat bird...she thinks she owns me ( well shes right) she kept all her wing spots too








Cupid trying to fly








Hi dont mind me...just looking for something to chew on








Yay found something


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww! Your two always make me smile a big goofy smile - they are both gorgeous


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my they are both gorgeous  Ginny lands on my head too when she wants some attention


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Oh my they are both gorgeous  Ginny lands on my head too when she wants some attention


Thanks! Haha I cant even count how many times Ive walked upstairs and had someone point out that theres poop in my hair


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol yea i have alot of poop stains on me now


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Cupid ... beautiful long legs. And Aero so sweet with that pink tongue.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

too cute, and great narration! Hemingway lands on my head when I'm not quick enough to throw up a hand lol. He's immediately brought down.

Isn't it amazing how much entertainment tiels get out of sitting at the window? I could leave hemingway there all day and I'm pretty sure he'd forget to eat or do anything productive with his day. Sheesh, and all this time I'm spending teaching him culinary skills and legal reasoning..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Too cute!  Yea, Bubbles has taken to sitting on the blinds (she sits on two and they still go almost all the way down to the sill) and starring out all day. And Cinnamon now lands on my head which means the boys can't lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Buggy said:


> Cupid ... beautiful long legs. And Aero so sweet with that pink tongue.


Thanks!



casualrepartee said:


> too cute, and great narration! Hemingway lands on my head when I'm not quick enough to throw up a hand lol. He's immediately brought down.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how much entertainment tiels get out of sitting at the window? I could leave hemingway there all day and I'm pretty sure he'd forget to eat or do anything productive with his day. Sheesh, and all this time I'm spending teaching him culinary skills and legal reasoning..


I dont let her sit up there, just lands there and then I bring her down. She also loves landing on my back when Im walking around  She clings off of me. Mine have never seemed interested in the window until Aero decided to land there today, I just wish the view was better for them


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are really pretty  I took some sunshine pictures of Spike and Storm today. I should post them


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Roxy just noticed I missed your post! Thank you

Spike- I would love to see your pics if you want to post them, I love seeing tiel pics and Storm is just the cutest


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Roxy just noticed I missed your post! Thank you
> 
> Spike- I would love to see your pics if you want to post them, I love seeing tiel pics and Storm is just the cutest


Thanks  I just have to resize them and they should be good to go


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## Rondy11 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh they lovely


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> I always take way too many pics!


No such thing as too many cockatiel pics!


I really like this one-- looking over his shoulder like an old-fashioned pin-up picture:


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi dont mind me...just looking for something to chew on









I hear music. It's the theme from _Jaws_. Duh-dunh, Duh-dunh . . .


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hahaha I can totally see that too!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha i see it too lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They are so cute and Cupid is getting his white face. Love the pics.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Debbie05 said:


> They are so cute and Cupid is getting his white face. Love the pics.


Thanks and yes he is, its more noticeable in person, kind of hard to capture on camera but hes getting more and more handsome every day 

Heres a couple that show the white coming in pretty good.( This pic was after I gave him some head scratches so his face was all scruffy  )


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I really noticed it in the picture where he is looking over his shoulder. They are both so cute.


----------

